# M20 Transmission Harmonics



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Recently, my transmission started making a significant whining noise when it was started cold, only in neutral. Now, it dissapates after the engine is warm, but then it will come back at lower speeds through the gears. Im wondering, could this be a throw out bearing or pilot bearing? Oh, the engine and tranny have about 300 miles since restoration.
Muncie 20 4pd


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Hate to say the obvious, but I just had the same thing happening with a fresh transmission reinstalled after we pulled the motor. Had cap on the output shaft so didn't think I lost much if any oil. I DID. Lot of whining in 3rd gear. Topped it off and the gear noises soon subsided completely.
Its worth checking if for no other reason that to eliminate it as a possible cause. Sometimes its the simplest things. 

Having admitted that omission however I will say that to protect my annonimity I'm wearing a paper bag over my head as I type this!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree best place to start.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Leaving the trans dry for install and forgetting to fill once in, has been the ruin of many a manual... 
Or as stated, loosing some and thinking it wasn't much. The trans only holds like 3 PINTS, so it doesn't take much lose to run them low.


----------

